# Current Weather Railay



## kennethclinton (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi all

I'm currently checking out Phi Phi which has been amazing despite the crappy weather a few days ago.

I really want to go now to Railay but can't find out how the island is now. I read a few days ago that it was hit bad by the Monsoon but can't find out any updates and noboddy here seems sure.

I really wanna go and must do so soon coz heading back to Blighty April 8th.

Please, PLEASE help me out if you're on Railay or know about its current state.

Great forum guys.

Peace!


----------

